# Phalanx: Soul Drinkers april 2012



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

So, just for all you soul drinkers fans ( i know they aren't the best written, but they are enjoyable) i thought i would tell people that Phalanx, the next, and possibly final book in the series, is up for release in April next year. I am happy that i will be able to finally find out what fate they meet.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully it should be a good ending.
I wonder if the imperial fists are involved from the name of the book?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

They are, Hammer & Bolter, BL's monthly ezine has contained a chapter of the book in every edition.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I should think the fists are involved, since they captured the remaining Soul Drinkers and are now on the Phalanx (IF space-fortress/monastery)


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The ending won't be good for them I'm afarid -- it rarely is in 40k. 

They'll probably be flayed alive and ejected out the cargo hold. Unfortunate as it may be.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to reading this book. I really enjoy the Soul Drinkers, they were my first Space Marine chapter to read about.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Has no one else been keeping up with it in Hammer & Bolter?


----------



## LEXANDRO~70 (May 9, 2011)

I have read every hammer-and-bolter to date. I really like the soul drinkers and I wish that they had been given better attention. There is a lot of potential. Although Phalanx is definitely a good read so far.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Lexandro~70: _ They have an entire Omnibus, as well as a limited edition Novella devoted to the Soul Drinkers.

How much do the Raven Guard have? One Horus Heresy book that isn't even released yet. 

So they have got more attention than even a first founding legion. Also, I've enjoyed the chapters in H&B so far - can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

LEXANDRO~70 said:


> I really like the soul drinkers and I wish that they had been given better attention.


Six books, an omnibus, a limited edition novella and a monthly feature in BL's magazine?

That's more than the freaking Blood Angels. It's about the same amount as the Space Wolves and Ultramarines, and way more than the Black Templars and Dark Angels have got so far. And they're the flagship ranges of GW.

It's almost physically impossible for the Soul Drinkers to get more attention.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

can anyone posts some spoilers as to whats happening in phalanx for all us who havent got H+B. would be nice to have a sneak peek as to what we will be getting. april is a long way off after all


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Spoilers follow.



In the new Pirates of the Caribbean movie, (minor spoiler)

A little girl asks her dad if they are on their way to a hanging and the father replies that they are going to the trial, and the hanging comes afterward. It's kinda like that in the beginning of Phalanx.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Six books, an omnibus, a limited edition novella and a monthly feature in BL's magazine?
> 
> That's more than the freaking Blood Angels. It's about the same amount as the Space Wolves and Ultramarines, and way more than the Black Templars and Dark Angels have got so far. And they're the flagship ranges of GW.
> 
> It's almost physically impossible for the Soul Drinkers to get more attention.


How about their own TV show !!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Six books, an omnibus, a limited edition novella and a monthly feature in BL's magazine?
> 
> That's more than the freaking Blood Angels. It's about the same amount as the Space Wolves and Ultramarines, and way more than the Black Templars and Dark Angels have got so far. And they're the flagship ranges of GW.
> 
> It's almost physically impossible for the Soul Drinkers to get more attention.



6 books? I thought it was 5 books & one of those 5 is the Omnibus? Besides, I don't count a limited edition novella as something anyone can just go out and pick up whenever they want.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Diatribe1974 said:


> 6 books? I thought it was 5 books & one of those 5 is the Omnibus? Besides, I don't count a limited edition novella as something anyone can just go out and pick up whenever they want.


Soul Drinker (1), The Bleeding Chalice (2), Crimson Tears (3), Chapter War (4), Hellforged (5), and Phalanx (6).

Note that it was never said that all six of those books were out, merely that they have them. Though being honest, to say six books and an omnibus is not entirely true, as the omnibus is the first three of those six books. But hey, as Dead.Blue.Clown said, its nearly as much as the Space Wolf and Ultramarine series have gotten and certainly more than others.


Also, in regards to the Raven Guard, they have a part in Cadian Blood, a short story in Fear the Alien, parts in Fulgrim and The First Heretic, Deliverance Lost, a fairly decent part in The Hunt for Voldorius, and some action in The Chapter's Due. 

They don't get much light shining on them and them alone, but thats never truly been the way the chapter operates. And best thing about many, or even all, of those parts is that they portray the chapter as it is. Very flexible in how it operates, making it very hard for people to claim one author or another portrayed them wrong.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Has no one else been keeping up with it in Hammer & Bolter?


ive given up after issue 5, once they changed online prices from GBP to EUR....2.5 pounds was ok, but its certainly NOT equal to 4 euro!!

guess ill have to wait for april 2012


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

SWEEEET!!! I love the Soul Drinkers. They were one of the first BL books I picked up. 

Its fukin sad tho that the only Chapter that Not Chaos but Not Imperial is being killed off after doing so much good. They deserve a unique codex more than Black Templar. Oh well.....


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't been wowed by this series so far.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I haven't been wowed by this series so far.


Yup. So much potential. They had an awesome name too.

"_ There was a sharp pain in his leg, where the greave met the knee armor. He thought it must be one of his older war wounds, of which he had a score - but glancing down, he saw the pudgy bat-faced girl withdrawing her hand, something long and glinting in her palm.

How had she crept up on him? A child! A heathen serving-girl! He would never hear the end of it - not to his face, of course, but every Marine would know...

The pain in Caeron's leg hadn't gone. It was a spreading heat winding its way deep down into the muscle.

A needler. The child had a digi-needler. Where the hell had she...

The pain turned cold and Caeron felt himself beginning to sway. He had passed out from massive wounds on the battlefield more than once, but this was different. This time, he wasn't so sure he would get back up. 

Before the eyes of Finrian's squad Commander Caeron's massive frame teetered like a great felled tree and slammed to the ground._"

Soul Drinkers Omnibus pg. 39

"_Space Marines from preachers' sermons can take out entire armies on their own but the truth is rather different. Without the support of other Imperial forces, or hordes of cultists or secessionists, or legions of daemons, they are alone and venerable. There is no point being the head of the spear if there is no haft or driving hand to back you up. The Soul Drinkers are dangerous but compared to someone like Teturact, they really are of little consequence._"

Soul Drinkers Omnibus pg. 403

*lol*.


----------

